# Air Force RDA .3ohm flavour build



## Lord Vetinari (3/4/16)

Hi all. Been struggling to get this little monster to behave properly. Struck on two phenomenal builds. This is my favorite. 
A good overall of grrrrreat flavor and satisfying clouds. Needs high wattage. Ramp up time is negligible if chain vaping, but off a cold atty bit of a drag. High wattage it performs like a champ.

Dual coil 24g stainless steel twisted spaced coils, 8 wraps around 1/8 inch ID. My method:

Measure and straighten wire. You will need about 37cm for your beginning strands. Straightened using a drill, if you dont know how just grab the one end of the wire in the drill chuck, the other with some pliers, and switch drill on for 3 to 5 seconds. Done.



Fold in half using a ruler for a clean fold. Give loose ends a small twist.


Then back in the drill. Insert the bent end into drill chuck, twist loose ends in the same direction as your drill is set. You NEED to do this because the loose end are then held in pliers again, without twisting them a little your pliers might slip on one strand. The switch on the drill while keeping a firm grip on the loose ends keeping it running until one end snaps off. Perfectly twisted steel  



How you make your coil is up to you. Coil jig or screwdriver do your thing, just dont fret with coils unwinding a bit. Wind them TIGHT. They will uncoil a little. What you do about that is to keep your screwdriver or drill bit in the coil, and bend the leads back around as you install your coil. This will tighten your coils right back. Also dont worry too much about wrapping them spaced. Really. Wrap them tight. Then just pull them apart a tad if needed they love spacing out all evenly.

Installed at a slight angle half way over air holes. And bob's your uncle. 

This build hits precicely .3 ohm. Wicks are also up to taste of course.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (3/4/16)

OH I forgot to add... I prefer them not torched. The coils in the pics were torched just before wrapping. I find they behave a little better if left and simply pulsed after installing. Done right they should heat up perfectly from the centre with no fiddling. Most have fired just right from the word go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

